# Great look at God's creation



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

For once I got a pic that looks better than that actual event. Nice pic of sunrise in an undisclosed location! lol

Zac


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

God is wonderful. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice, verry nice. Good job.
Mike


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

what planet are you on in that second photo?.......looks like they'res two suns.

*Klatu* *Barata* *Nikto*


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice ones, really like the 2nd one..

the 2nd sun could be a drop of water on the lens, or a lens flare ( caused by sun reflections in the diaphram opening on the camera )


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

sure looks like behind mud isl


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

I tried to erase the sun spot but it wouldnt come out right. Im not very good at editing and it was hard to match. Maybe some of you better editers can get it to look better. The glare was horrendous so I was happy it came out as good as it did. The pics were taken maybe 3 minutes apart. The first was on portrait setting and the second was on the sunset setting. I know my guide had a camera so Id like to see his handy work since he has a better camera and more experience.

Zac


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

GOD ID GOOD ALL THE TIME AND HIS CREATIONS ARE AWESOME. THANK YOU FOR SHARING, BLESS YOU Laura & Tom Howell Aboard the "Amazing Grace"


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Seconds later...*

After I finished boxing my trout, I couldn't just stand there and let Zac take all the pics, so I broke out the camera and took a couple also. It certainly was a beautiful sunrise.
Mike


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

here is the pic.
Mike


----------

